# Thunderbolt photos



## SloDown (Feb 18, 2009)

Here are some P47 photos from the Willow Run Airshow in Ypsilanti, MI USA...





































more can be seen at paul evans' photos- powered by SmugMug


----------



## Nightwitch (Feb 18, 2009)

4 jugs in one place? Exciting! That's got to be one of my favorite American aircraft. Sleek, beautiful, lines.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the shots, thanks for postin...


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jeezuz
look at the size of it, compared to that marshal out front

Lots of complimentary words I would use to describe the Jug, I'm not sure 'sleek' would be one of them...

Nightwitch is an interesting choice of handle, have you read the book? It's in my pile...


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2009)

Beautiful machine.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 18, 2009)

Great shots! That four-ship must have been something to see - and hear!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 18, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Jeezuz
> look at the size of it, compared to that marshal out front
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marek (Feb 18, 2009)

Great images. Thank´s


----------



## Geedee (Feb 18, 2009)

That is great collection of photo's there !. 

The Jug is pretty impressive bit of kit, but then it does weigh in at 7 tons. When the 'other side' first came across the Jug, they thought they could do their usual trick and roll inverted and dive away if things got out of hand. 

Only problem was.....nothing, but nothing, outdived the Jug when the dude in the hot seat firewalled the loud lever and dropped the nose....as many opposing fighters found out too late.

Got any more shots ?


----------



## Nightwitch (Feb 18, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Jeezuz
> look at the size of it, compared to that marshal out front
> 
> Lots of complimentary words I would use to describe the Jug, I'm not sure 'sleek' would be one of them...
> ...



Well, I just think it's sleek and sexy compared to ugly planes like the P-51 and the Spitfire, that's all.

As for the book, I don't know which you're referring to. I take my handle from the Nachthexen, the Russian women pilots of the 588th NBAP.


----------



## Colin1 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nightwitch said:


> Well, I just think it's sleek and sexy compared to ugly planes like the P-51 and the Spitfire, that's all.
> 
> As for the book, I don't know which you're referring to. I take my handle from the Nachthexen, the Russian women pilots of the 588th NBAP.


Well
I guess it's in the eye of the beholder... 

The book in question is indeed

Night Witches
The Untold Story of Soviet Women in Combat
Bruce Myles
ISBN: 0 89141 125 9

It's quite an oldie, I picked it up in a second-hand bookstore and stamped across the forward edges of the pages of the book (when closed) is:-

Station Library
US Naval Security Group Activity
FPO New York 09518

so it came a long way just to land in my to-read pile...


----------



## Nightwitch (Feb 18, 2009)

Colin1 said:


> Well
> I guess it's in the eye of the beholder...
> 
> The book in question is indeed
> ...



Yeah, that one's not bad. If you look on my Pe-2 picture thread you'll see a couple of better ones.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 18, 2009)

Great shots, SloDown!

The jug just looked like a whole lot of trouble in one spot! Nightwitch does have a point, it was a good looking machine 

Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice... I'd love to hear the rumble of 4 Bolts. Thanks for posting.

I've always thought the one with the orange tail "tar heel hal" was ugly. I dont care that it is historically accurate. It was ugly then too! It looks looks about as fearsome as a P-26...

.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 19, 2009)

i could use these as a siggy if i ever change it


----------



## cooltouch (Mar 19, 2009)

Great shots, SlowDown! I hope to see a D model (or few) at a future airshow. Here's the only decent P-47 pic I have, of the older "razorback" version.






Best,

Michael


----------



## Clay_Allison (Mar 19, 2009)

Nightwitch said:


> 4 jugs in one place? Exciting! That's got to be one of my favorite American aircraft. Sleek, beautiful, lines.


Sadly, nobody makes a kit for a 75% scale replica.


----------



## imalko (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm afraid this is just a static example of P-47 Thunderbolt on display in Aeronautical museum in Belgrade (Serbia). But still.... its a Jug. 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool shots guys. The Jug is my favorite fighter of all time.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Chino 2005.

These also happen to be my first ever pics I posted when I joined this forum.


----------



## lawdawg (Mar 21, 2009)

Great pics...thank you.


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 21, 2009)

One thing I noticed at the Chino airshows, is that the P38 and P47 sound so much different than every other warbird. Its almost a muffled sound as compared to the sharp racket of a Hellcat, P40, P51 or Spitfire

I think its due to the exhaust ducting is designed to blow into turbochargers and must be "collected" from all the cylinders into one big duct.


----------



## cooltouch (Mar 22, 2009)

Could be. A turbocharger does a pretty good job of chopping up an exhaust note.

I used to do a lot of motorsports photography. The turbocharged Porsche 962s sounded like vacuum cleaners, while the Jaguar Group 44 cars (normally aspirated 12-cylinder engines) sounded like proper race cars. 

Best,

Michael


----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 22, 2009)

Beaut shots guys


----------

